
Show HN: BookAuthority – personalized book recommendations from industry leaders - montigo
https://bookauthority.org
======
montigo
Hey HN!

We are excited to share our new service with you:

BookAuthority helps you discover the best business books recommended by
thought leaders (Bezos, Musk, Seth Godin, Sam Altman, Andrew Chen and 150
others).

Select from a dozen areas of interest such as startups, product or marketing,
and BookAuthority will build a personalized reading-list tailored for you.

We would love to hear your feedback and suggestions!

~~~
rodiger
I'd love a non-fb auth option like logging in with Google! Facebook is blocked
at my work-place :(

